
EPaxos, transactions and the next 700 Paxos systems - rystsov
http://rystsov.info/2015/10/09/epaxos700.html
======
texthompson
This article would be really interesting with more context and explanation,
but I find a bit unreadable in its current state.

That being said, I enjoyed the algorithm for generating the next Paxos
algorithm. That's fun, but I'm still not sure that I really understood what
the author was saying.

~~~
rystsov
Thank you for response, maybe I'll return and update it someday.

Yet the idea is very simple. Instead of putting say dictionary behind
Paxos/Raft and coordinate update to this state, it makes sense to have
dictionary of different Paxos/Raft instances and to use transaction to
coordinate multi-updates.

------
toolslive
"""Peak a favorite transactions model to support multi-object updates e.g.
Sagas, RAMP transactions, Yabandeh’s transactions""".

It doesn't really matter what exactly the paxos value is, so you can put the
whole multi-object update in 1 paxos value.

~~~
rystsov
If I understand you correctly, you suggest to have shared dictionary and use
Paxos/Raft to order its updates. This approach has limitation - see "There Is
More Consensus in Egalitarian Parliaments" paper for details.

I suggest to have dictionary of Paxos/Raft which orders updates only to its
element and to use transactions to do multi-object updates.

